# Jardini



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

17-18"


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hes a beast


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my buddy has a 30"er, it is bababababaaad to the bone.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

the tank is sitting on the floor...just built a stand a coule of days ago...nothing fancy...take some pix when I have it in place......and yeah...this guy is a real bastard


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

next time im at my buddys house i'll take a pic of his gigantic arrows. he's got 1 30" silver and 1 30" jardini. and a ton of other aggressive fish. that thing eats whole rats in one bite. it'll swallow anything. lol.

BTW, where did you score this guy...and how much???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

he looks real nice


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

speaking of large arrowanas... i was in china town in SF a couple of weeks ago and they had this one that was atleast 3.5 feet long....CRAZY..they also had some 30+... I was surprised i found a fish store in china town but it was really nice actually and HUGE...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking Jardini, except for that bump on his chin









Imo Jardini's are one of the most beautiful aro's so just take good care of him and post a lot of pictures of him


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

r1dermon said:


> next time im at my buddys house i'll take a pic of his gigantic arrows. he's got 1 30" silver and 1 30" jardini. and a ton of other aggressive fish. that thing eats whole rats in one bite. it'll swallow anything. lol.
> 
> BTW, where did you score this guy...and how much???
> [snapback]1041325[/snapback]​


Hez FREE...yup thatz right...I got him for free...

the only flaw on this fish is his chin...other wise...hez great...

and please do take pix of those monster


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy crap....free??? my buddy paid 200 bucks for his when it was like 10" long. lol.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That thing is badass


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

:nod:







beast


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Looks like he used to be in a small tank with that bump on the chin. Hopefully it will heal and not scar over too bad.


----------

